# dxm and dpd



## fffffffffff (Oct 22, 2009)

has anyone tried using dxm while afflicted by dpd? despite it being a disassociative, when i used 300 mg of dxm i felt more 'connected' to my body than i had felt since i got dpd (i should probably note that this is excluding the random 5-10 seconds of clarity i get occasionally). i also noticed that up to a few weeks after i had used it, i was pretty apathetic to my normally obsessive thoughts of people judging me.

i haven't used it since, but i feel under the right setting it might be able to help you regain reality, at least for a short period of time. it could also probably make it way worse.

any thoughts?


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

My thought is that using a dissociative to try to treat a dissociative disorder is a terrible idea. I recommend that nobody with a dissociative disorder experiments with taking DXM, a dissociative drug.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

i am under the impression that it would make it worse considering that one of our members got DP from robo-trippin. i don't think it would be worth self experimentation considering the risk involved.


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

I took some mushrooms a couple months ago with the mentality of "fighting fire with fire"
Honestly, at times I fealt great, other times I felt like i was on shrooms, but it was okay because i was _just_ on shrooms. Anyway, in the end it didnt really help or worsen things, but i definatly wouldnt do it again, way to risky.


----------

